# Is This A 9 inch South Bend junior model?



## Skowinski (Jan 15, 2018)

This thing has been for sale for a month or two locally, with the price progressively coming down.  

https://lasvegas.craigslist.org/tls/d/9-south-bend-lathe/6435197686.html


----------



## mbucklew11 (Jan 15, 2018)

Skowinski said:


> This thing has been for sale for a month or two locally, with the price progressively coming down.
> 
> https://lasvegas.craigslist.org/tls/d/9-south-bend-lathe/6435197686.html


I do not believe that it is. The legs don't look like a 9 jr. I have a 1928 9 jr. The handle for the feed direction is a little more simplified, so it may be a later model, but it's not a 1928 or earlier. 

A good reference is the following site.

www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/page3.html

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## silverhawk (Jan 15, 2018)

I do not believe it is a junior, either.  As mbucklew11 said, the feet look different.  My 1930 junior can be seen at http://www.silverhawk.net/2015/11/new-south-bend-9x19-lathe.html if you need something to compare it to.  The serial number for mine is 47049A, in January of 1930.  If that lathe was a junior, it would be about 1927 as it's manufacture, but with the NCR in the number, that decodes to a 9" swing, standard change gear with a standard spindle.  The one in the advertisement looks to have a more complex lead screw engagement handle, a newer threading dial, and it appears to be missing a few change gears.  The looks of it are more like a standard 9" model C lathe to me.


----------



## Skowinski (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks guys, the length of the bed threw me off.  I guess I'd assumed these would all have longer beds than my little Atlas 6x18, but now see they apparently came in several different lengths.  This must be one of the shorter ones.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 15, 2018)

I think it is a short bed 9B.


----------



## iainwhite (Jan 15, 2018)

I would say it's a 9C as there is no power feed selector lever on the apron - just the half-nut lever.  (so no power crossfeed...)


----------



## Skowinski (Jan 16, 2018)

If it stays there on CL for a while longer, and the price gets dropped again, it might be getting into the $ range where I'd go have a look at it. 

These are good solid machines for the garage workshop aren't they?  Any special issues to look for?


----------



## silverhawk (Jan 16, 2018)

Skowinski said:


> If it stays there on CL for a while longer, and the price gets dropped again, it might be getting into the $ range where I'd go have a look at it.
> 
> These are good solid machines for the garage workshop aren't they? Any special issues to look for?



The only real issue (aside from wear) would be size of the bed (probably replaceable with another 9c bed) and what appears to my uneducated eyes to be missing change gears for threading. The chart on the gear cover should "list" the gears that would have come with it.


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks just like my 9C. I think you have the 3' bed there. I have the 3-1/2' bed. If I had a choice, I'd shoot for a 9" South Bend model A with the 4' bed. I think that is the ideal size for a home shop. Not too big plus the model A comes with the quick change gear box. That said, that model just doesn't show up down here as often. So I'm happy with my 9C.


----------



## mbucklew11 (Jan 17, 2018)

I would message the seller and ask if they would take a lower offer. I got my 9 junior with a bench and tooling for $500 when the guy was asking $800 on the ad (thankfully he took it since that was the best I could offer at the time). A quick question will get you to his rock bottom price a little sooner and hopefully before the next guy comes along who wants it a little more. 

I hope you find what you are looking for either way.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

